# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Windows 11 : le logiciel anti-triche de Riot Games ncessitera un TPM et un dmarrage scuris

## Bruno

*Windows 11 : le logiciel anti-triche de Riot Games ncessitera un TPM et un dmarrage scuris,*
*l'erreur VAN9001 se produirait lorsqu'on essaye de jouer  Valorant sans TPM2.0*

* l'approche de la sortie du systme d'exploitation Windows 11 prvue pour le 5 octobre, Microsoft annonce une srie de nouvelles exigences systme. Parmi ces nouvelles exigences, figure le module de la plateforme de confiance TPM ou Trusted Plateform Module 2.0. Les utilisateurs qui utilisent Vanguard sur des systmes Windows 11 ont vu apparatre des pop-ups les informant qu'un module TPM 2.0 et le support Secure Boot devront tre prsents et activs pour que les jeux protgs par Vanguard, comme Valorant, puissent fonctionner sur un PC Windows 11.*

Dans la documentation de Windows, il existe une rubrique qui liste les configurations matrielles minimales requises pour les ditions du systme dexploitation encore prises en charge. Pour Windows 11, l'diteur a fait une mise  jour pour indiquer qu'il faut imprativement disposer d'un TPM 2.0 pour pouvoir installer Windows 11. Le TPM 2.0 pourrait galement permettre de renforcer la scurit de la fonctionnalit dauthentification biomtrique Windows Hello via laquelle les utilisateurs peuvent se connecter sur leur PC aprs stre fait identifier par leurs empreintes digitales, leur visage ou un scan rtinien. Dans ce cas de figure, le TPM 2.0 pourra gnrer et sauvegarder les cls dauthentification dans une zone scurise. 


Une page sur le site Web d'ASUS indique que la mise  jour du BIOS ASUS permet aux cartes mres de prendre en charge TPM 2.0 pour Windows 11. Alors que la socit souligne qu'il est possible d'ajuster les paramtres du BIOS UEFI pour activer TPM 2.0 (ou PTT comme l'implmentation Intel est connue), elle souligne galement le fait que les dernires mises  jour du BIOS activent automatiquement la prise en charge de Windows 11 en prenant soin de cette tape

_Anti-Cheat Police Department_, un compte Twitter qui agrge les rapports sur la triche dans les jeux en ligne, rcemment collect certains messages de forum dutilisateurs ayant des problmes pour excuter Valorant sur Windows 11. Ils affichent une erreur _VAN9001_ qui semble se produire lorsque lutilisateur essaye de jouer  Valorant sur Windows 11 sans TPM2.0 ou dmarrage scuris activ. Le dmarrage scuris semble tre ce qui perturbe les personnes essayant de jouer  Valorant, car les didacticiels sur la faon de rparer _VAN9001_ impliquent principalement lactivation du dmarrage scuris dans le BIOS.

Le TPM nest pas une nouvelle technologie. Cest tout simplement le nom dun standard de scurit, qui prend la forme dune puce prsente sur beaucoup dordinateurs. La spcification TPM 2.0 est standardise (ISO/IEC 11889) depuis 2015. Elle a succd  TPM 1.2, standardise quant  elle en 2009. Cette puce est responsable du chiffrement des donnes de sur la machine. Cest elle qui va gnrer les cls de chiffrement, les stocker et faire les calculs de signatures ou de hachage entre autres. Vanguard est dj remarquable pour l'accs de bas niveau qu'il a sur le systme. Il utilise un pilote en mode noyau qui se lance au dmarrage de Windows, que le jeu qui le requiert ou non. Si lutilisateur ferme Vanguard pour une raison quelconque, il doit redmarrer Windows avant de pouvoir lancer un jeu protg. Des services comme Easy Anti-Cheat annoncent galement une protection au niveau du noyau.]

Ces services au niveau du noyau fonctionnent mieux que les services anti-triche qui s'excutent en  mode utilisateur  avec la plupart des autres applications du systme, mais les logiciels compromis au niveau du noyau peuvent aussi potentiellement causer plus d'instabilit et de problmes de scurit. Ils ne sont pas non plus infaillibles ; il est toujours possible d'utiliser du matriel externe pour contourner les logiciels anti-triche au niveau du noyau, et de nombreux jeux en ligne s'appuient sur les rapports des utilisateurs pour identifier et bannir les tricheurs.

*Que fait exactement le TPM ?*

La puce TPM permet dactiver Bitlocker sous Windows et de chiffrer les donnes de son stockage interne. Si une personne vole votre disque dur sans laccs  votre session Windows, elle ne pourra pas accder aux donnes chiffres prsentes sur le stockage, que ce soit un disque dur ou un SSD. TPM 2.0 rend la vie beaucoup plus difficile aux mauvais acteurs et signifie que si une pice spcifique de matriel ou un ID de priphrique est interdit, lutilisateur ne peut pas en inventer un nouveau et continuer  pirater. Bien que l'exigence du TPM soit nouvelle, le TPM existe depuis 2016 et Windows 10 l'exige aussi techniquement. 

Selon certains analystes, ces exigences ne semblent pas encore s'appliquer aux utilisateurs de Windows 10, du moins tout systme Windows 10 achet ou construit au cours des cinq dernires annes environ comprendra gnralement le support TPM 2.0 et Secure Boot, bien que l'un ou les deux puissent tre dsactivs par dfaut. Et videmment, Windows 10 est promis  un support jusqu'en 2025.


Riot Games a men une campagne contre les tricheurs avec Vanguard, son logiciel anti-triche propritaire qui ennuie certaines personnes parce qu'il exige un accs au niveau du noyau, et en ravit beaucoup d'autres parce qu'il semble tre extrmement efficace. Que l'on soit d'accord ou non avec les principes de Riot, la scne comptitive de Valorant semble avoir une incidence beaucoup plus faible de vidos de triche et d'exploits par rapport  des concurrents comme _Counter-Strike et Global Offensive_ ou _Call of Duty et Warzone_. Vanguard est l'une des premires applications qui ncessite un TPM lorsqu'elle fonctionne sous Windows 11.

Exiger TPM 2.0 pour jouer  un jeu peut sembler inhabituel, mais il sagit moins de Valorant que de la configuration systme stricte de Windows 11. Lexigence TPM de Windows 11 place effectivement ses exigences en matire de processeur bien au-dessus des exigences en matire de processeur de Valorant. Selon Riot, les personnes utilisant Windows 10 et versions antrieures peuvent jouer  Valorant sur des processeurs aussi anciens que Core 2 Duos. Microsoft, dautre part, a confirm que Windows 11 ne prendrait en charge rien de plus ancien que les processeurs Intel de 7e gnration et AMD Zen de 2e gnration.

Valve avait annonc sa dcision de passer de Debian  Arch Linux pour le systme d'exploitation Linux de Steam Deck. Le mois dernier, des ingnieurs de l'diteur sont revenus sur la raison pour laquelle ils ont fait le choix de livrer le Steam Deck avec un systme d'exploitation GNU/Linux bas sur Arch, alors qu'il est tout  fait capable d'excuter Windows. Valve a confirm que sa nouvelle console portable serait capable d'excuter Windows 11 et que lentreprise travaillait avec AMD pour atteindre cet objectif.

 Arch Linux, l'une des principales raisons, il y en a plusieurs, mais la raison principale est que les mises  jour permanentes d'Arch nous permettent de dvelopper plus rapidement SteamOS 3.0. Nous faisions un tas de mises  jour et de changements pour nous assurer spcifiquement que les choses fonctionnent bien pour le pont Steam, et Arch a juste fini par tre un meilleur choix pour eux , a expliqu Lawrence Yang, concepteur chez Valve.

De plus, le fait qu'Arch soit gnralement considr comme une meilleure option pour les PC de bureau ne fait pas de mal non plus. Par ailleurs, Valve a l'intention de rendre son PC de jeu portable Steam Deck prt pour Windows 11. Alors que l'on sait depuis quelques semaines que le Steam Deck peut excuter Windows, il n'tait pas clair s'il allait prendre en charge Windows 11 et le cas chant, si une option pour un Trusted Platform Modules (TPM) sera active par dfaut. Maintenant, Valve a confirm qu'elle s'est fortement concentre sur le support de Windows, notamment du TPM pour Windows 11.

 Nous travaillons actuellement sur le TPM , a dclar Greg Coomer, un concepteur du Steam Deck, lors de l'interview.  Nous nous sommes tellement concentrs sur Windows 10, jusqu' prsent, que nous n'avons pas vraiment t trs loin dans ce domaine. Notre attente est que nous puissions y rpondre , a-t-il ajout. Les employs de Valve ont expliqu que la socit travaille avec AMD pour s'assurer que le TPM est pris en charge au niveau du BIOS, et que le Steam Deck est prt pour Windows 11.  Donc, rien ne nous indique encore qu'il y aura des problmes avec Windows 11 , a poursuivi Coomer.

Selon certain analystes, les nouvelles exigences de scurit de Windows 11 vont probablement amener encore plus de logiciels  tirer parti du module, puisque les programmes pourront supposer qu'il est prsent et activ sur la plupart des PC Windows 11. Quels que soient les avantages et les inconvnients de cette mesure, il sera beaucoup plus difficile de tricher dans Valorant, du moins sous Windows 11.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Imaginez que la sanction pour avoir t pris en train de tricher dans un jeu comme Valorant ne soit pas seulement un bannissement, mais que Riot ait la capacit de dire  nous ne voulons plus du tout de vous dans notre environnement comptitif, plus jamais  et de retirer cette personne. Ou, au minimum, l'obliger  acheter un nouveau PC. S'agit-il d'un excs de pouvoir ou du doux parfum de la justice ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi Valve passe de Debian  Arch Linux pour le systme d'exploitation Linux de Steam Deck ? Le PC-console devrait galement prendre en charge Windows 11

 ::fleche::  Windows 11 : Microsoft annonce un dploiement progressif de son systme d'exploitation  partir du 5 octobre, il n'inclura pas la prise en charge des applications Android au lancement

 ::fleche::  La mise  jour du BIOS ASUS permet aux cartes mres de prendre en charge TPM 2.0 pour Windows 11

 ::fleche::  Une tude de Steam montre que la part de march de Linux atteint 1 %, une hausse qui pourrait tre lie  l'annonce du Steam Deck

----------


## calvaire

esprons que ce jeu fasse un gros flop alors.

Ces logiciels d'anti triche sont une plaie... entre la merde qui s'installe dans le noyau Windows, l'outil qui analyse tous le trafic rseau et scan les process du pc... un moment donn faut arrter.
Et le comble c'est que ces merdes empche le bon fonctionnement des jeux sous Linux.

les outils de triche contourne en plus tous ca, aujourd'hui c'est un autre pc qui rcupre le flux video et dcide des actions de mouvement de souris/clavier en consquence.
si l'outil est bien fait il commet volontairement une marge d'erreur pour simuler un humain (pas de oneshot dans 100% des cas) et ne fait pas de mouvement de souris ou de macro clavier impossible  raliser physiquement.
On peut faire croire au pc qu'il a une souris/clavier avec un cable USB link brancher sur l'ordi qui triche. C'est quoi la prochaine tpae ? l'analyse des drivers de la machine ?

----------


## JP CASSOU

Je n'achte plus de logiciels ni de jeux vido depuis plus de 10 ans en raison de systmes de scurit les rendant inutilisables en pratique. L'exprience la plus cuisante est l'achat de CartoExplorer (Bayo) pour trois dpartements. CartoExplorer intgre le SECUROM (un rootkit de Sony) et est inutilisable sur Windows 10.
Les logiciels sont maintenant des produits en location, ou commercialiss sous forme d'abonnements.

----------


## Karshick

> esprons que ce jeu fasse un gros flop alors.
> 
> Ces logiciels d'anti triche sont une plaie... entre la merde qui s'installe dans le noyau Windows, l'outil qui analyse tous le trafic rseau et scan les process du pc... un moment donn faut arrter.
> Et le comble c'est que ces merdes empche le bon fonctionnement des jeux sous Linux.
> 
> les outils de triche contourne en plus tous ca, aujourd'hui c'est un autre pc qui rcupre le flux video et dcide des actions de mouvement de souris/clavier en consquence.
> si l'outil est bien fait il commet volontairement une marge d'erreur pour simuler un humain (pas de oneshot dans 100% des cas) et ne fait pas de mouvement de souris ou de macro clavier impossible  raliser physiquement.
> On peut faire croire au pc qu'il a une souris/clavier avec un cable USB link brancher sur l'ordi qui triche. C'est quoi la prochaine tpae ? l'analyse des drivers de la machine ?


Valorant, un flop ?

C'est l'un des jeux les plus jous au monde  :;):

----------


## Kelfo

> Valorant, un flop ?
> 
> C'est l'un des jeux les plus jous au monde


Le jeu est sorti il y a un peu plus d'un an, ils veulent en faire un jeu qui dure afin de rivaliser avec le meilleur fps au monde, qui lui est au sommet depuis bientt 9 ans;
Donc nan c'est chaud pour eux si le jeu marche plus dans 2 ans.

Ils ont dit qu'ils voulait tout faire de mieux, au final pour l'instant ils y arrivent pas et c'est certainement pas avec une thique comme a qu'il vont y arriver.

----------


## fmartini

> esprons que ce jeu fasse un gros flop alors.


Les gens installeront le jeu sans se poser de question comme a a toujours t le cas (coucou VAC avec le CS:GO). Il ne se passera rien je pense. Mme si on souhaiterai l'inverse.

----------


## stardeath

> Ils ont dit qu'ils voulait tout faire de mieux, au final pour l'instant ils y arrivent pas et c'est certainement pas avec une thique comme a qu'il vont y arriver.


thique? parles en d'abord  tous ceux qui pourrissent la vie d'une partie des joueurs en trichant, et aprs seulement on pourra parler d'thique.
je ne joue que peu aux jeux multi, mais j'espre toujours avoir des conditions un minimum normales pour profiter du jeu ...

----------


## Kelfo

> thique? parles en d'abord  tous ceux qui pourrissent la vie d'une partie des joueurs en trichant, et aprs seulement on pourra parler d'thique.
> je ne joue que peu aux jeux multi, mais j'espre toujours avoir des conditions un minimum normales pour profiter du jeu ...


Nan mais rien  voir l on parle de quelque chose qui porte atteinte  la vie prive, quelque chose de srieux, ils mettent en place des systme d'anti-triche qui analyse le moindre fait et geste que tu fais sur ton PC juste pour viter que quelqu'un triche.
C'est quoi la suite ? D'tre oblig de mettre une camra chez toi ?

Que je me fasse fumer par des tricheurs je m'en carre l'oignon hein

----------


## stardeath

sauf que ton avis minoritaire, la majorit des joueurs s'en moquent, ils veulent jouer sans s'infliger les tricheurs.
TOUS les jeux multi ont des systmes anti triche plus ou moins efficaces et invasifs et pourtant sont achet/jou par des millions de gens.
de plus les tricheurs sont une cause du dsintrt des joueurs, donc si tu ne veux pas jouer  un jeu de ce type, tant mieux, mais autant du point de vue des joueurs que de l'diteur, contrer les tricheurs est ncessaire.

----------


## Fagus

> Je n'achte plus de logiciels ni de jeux vido depuis plus de 10 ans en raison de systmes de scurit les rendant inutilisables en pratique. L'exprience la plus cuisante est l'achat de CartoExplorer (Bayo) pour trois dpartements. CartoExplorer intgre le SECUROM (un rootkit de Sony) et est inutilisable sur Windows 10.
> Les logiciels sont maintenant des produits en location, ou commercialiss sous forme d'abonnements.


Bonjour,
Je conseille  tous ceux qui sont idologiquement opposs aux DRM de faire leurs achats ... sur une plate-forme sans DRM.
* GOG (good old games) est un rien plus cher que steam en gnral, mais on peut jouer hors ligne et sans installer un systme de surveillance. Il y a un support partiel de linux.
* qobuz (franais) pour de la musique

----------


## Kelfo

> sauf que ton avis minoritaire, la majorit des joueurs s'en moquent, ils veulent jouer sans s'infliger les tricheurs.
> TOUS les jeux multi ont des systmes anti triche plus ou moins efficaces et invasifs et pourtant sont achet/jou par des millions de gens.
> de plus les tricheurs sont une cause du dsintrt des joueurs, donc si tu ne veux pas jouer  un jeu de ce type, tant mieux, mais autant du point de vue des joueurs que de l'diteur, contrer les tricheurs est ncessaire.


Oui bah un moment si les gens prfre vendre leur me plutt que de devoir jouer avec des cheaters, Donc ok la prochaine fois l'diteur viendra te voir et te dira tiens signe ce contrat comme quoi tu pourras ne plus jamais rencontrer des cheaters, par contre fais pas gaffe aux petites lignes qui stipulent qu'ils peuvent savoir ce que tu fais toute la journe et vendre a  n'importe qui, mais a c'est pas important  :;): 

Je joue en ligne, sur un jeu o tout le monde se plaint sans arrt des triches, et je ne vais pas faire la sourde oreille je les vois aussi les cheaters. Mais  un moment je sais faire la part des choses entre me dire qu'on accuse souvent  tort, que la vie n'est finis parceque tu rencontres que des cheaters dans tes games et que tu peux aller voir ailleurs si t'es pas content. C'est pas la faute des diteurs si des gens sont assez cons pour faire a.

----------


## calvaire

> sauf que ton avis minoritaire, la majorit des joueurs s'en moquent, ils veulent jouer sans s'infliger les tricheurs.
> TOUS les jeux multi ont des systmes anti triche plus ou moins efficaces et invasifs et pourtant sont achet/jou par des millions de gens.
> de plus les tricheurs sont une cause du dsintrt des joueurs, donc si tu ne veux pas jouer  un jeu de ce type, tant mieux, mais autant du point de vue des joueurs que de l'diteur, contrer les tricheurs est ncessaire.


la vrit c'est que cette outil anti triche ne sera pas efficace bien longtemps...
Les meilleurs logiciels de triche que j'ai pu voir c'tait pour un jeu de voiture, c'tait  une webcam relier  un raspberry qui filmait l'cran et envoyait les touches au pc de jeu pour faire un pilotage parfait.
Ces technos vont se dmocratiser  terme et rien aucun drm ne pourra lempcher, comme aucun drm ne peut et n'a pu empcher le piratage d'un jeu.

Le problme de cette escalade c'est qu'on se retrouve avec des logiciels de plus en plus gourmand, intrusif et dangereux pour ton pc, un logiciel qui greffe du code au kernel c'est pas anodin comme manip et peut flinger ton os.
C'est par principe dailleurs pas normal de devoir installer un jeu vido (et n'importe quel application d'ailleurs hors cas trs particulier) avec les droit admin du pc

----------


## stardeath

> Oui bah un moment si les gens prfre vendre leur me plutt que de devoir jouer avec des cheaters, Donc ok la prochaine fois l'diteur viendra te voir et te dira tiens signe ce contrat comme quoi tu pourras ne plus jamais rencontrer des cheaters, par contre fais pas gaffe aux petites lignes qui stipulent qu'ils peuvent savoir ce que tu fais toute la journe et vendre a  n'importe qui, mais a c'est pas important


et donc? si la personne signe en toute connaissance? dj c'est bien mieux que les rseaux sociaux o tu signes des conditions que eux mme ne respectent pas, donc c'est dj pas mal.
et pour dire que ce n'est pas important, c'est qu'au final, tu ne joues pas beaucoup en ligne.




> Je joue en ligne, sur un jeu o tout le monde se plaint sans arrt des triches, et je ne vais pas faire la sourde oreille je les vois aussi les cheaters. Mais  un moment je sais faire la part des choses entre me dire qu'on accuse souvent  tort, que la vie n'est finis parceque tu rencontres que des cheaters dans tes games et que tu peux aller voir ailleurs si t'es pas content. C'est pas la faute des diteurs si des gens sont assez cons pour faire a.


tu parles d'tre srieux il y a quelques messages et tu parles maintenant d'accusation  tort? bref.
et pire, maintenant c'est aux joueurs pas content de devoir subir des tricheurs de se barrer? est ce que ce ne serait pas une forme de blme envers les victimes?
quant  la faute des diteurs, non, ce n'est effectivement pas leur faute. mais comme j'ai dit plus tt, si le jeu est boud et devient fuit  cause de la prsence de tricheurs, a devient leur problme, donc ils tentent d'enrailler a.

bref, comme d'habitude, on a des rgles et des restrictions  la con que parce qu'on a des dbiles qui viennent faire chier les autres et certainement pas le contraire.
en tout cas, j'aime beaucoup l'esquisse de "on a des tricheurs sur notre jeu, ne l'achetez pas et/ou ne venez pas, sinon vous ne vous pourrez que vous en prendre  vous mmes" ...




> la vrit c'est que cette outil anti triche ne sera pas efficace bien longtemps...
> Les meilleurs logiciels de triche que j'ai pu voir c'tait pour un jeu de voiture, c'tait  une webcam relier  un raspberry qui filmait l'cran et envoyait les touches au pc de jeu pour faire un pilotage parfait.
> Ces technos vont se dmocratiser  terme et rien aucun drm ne pourra lempcher, comme aucun drm ne peut et n'a pu empcher le piratage d'un jeu.
> 
> Le problme de cette escalade c'est qu'on se retrouve avec des logiciels de plus en plus gourmand, intrusif et dangereux pour ton pc, un logiciel qui greffe du code au kernel c'est pas anodin comme manip et peut flinger ton os.
> C'est par principe dailleurs pas normal de devoir installer un jeu vido (et n'importe quel application d'ailleurs hors cas trs particulier) avec les droit admin du pc


cf ce que j'ai dit plus tt, tu te vois en tant qu'diteur dire  tes potentiels clients de ne pas venir car il y a des tricheurs? je pense que non.

aprs pour le pilotage parfait, il y a dj des techniques d'analyse (et dj utilises dans l'analyse des speedruns) qui permettent justement de "djouer" les comportements parfaits et/ou mcaniques.

et pareil j'aime beaucoup l'esquisse du "bah vivez avec".

----------


## walfrat

J'adore comment les gens sont "les logiciels anti-triche sont invasifs c'est naseuuuhh"

Mais vous avez quoi comme solution anti-triche vous ? Et ce n'est pas parce que vtre majest se moque de se faire poutrer un tricheur qu'on est coupable d'en avoir quelque chose  faire.

Parce que perso, les tricheurs et le support qui ne fera jamais rien de peur d'tre poursuivi en justice, a fait aussi parti des raison pour laquelle je ne joue plus vraiment en ligne, surtout les F2P.

Internet c'est l'poque du recul des droits pour beaucoup de gens : 
Tu veux ouvrir ta gueule sur les rseaux sociaux ? Nan tu vas te faire harceler en masseTu veux jouer en ligne avec des potes sur du MMO ? Farcis toi les bots, les tricheurs pur et dur et ceux qui achtent qui de dfoncent avec du RMT.Tu espre que le support fera quelque chose ? NAN, fais avec, et au passage on a de nouvelles lootboxs dans la boutique.

----------


## Kelfo

> et donc? si la personne signe en toute connaissance? dj c'est bien mieux que les rseaux sociaux o tu signes des conditions que eux mme ne respectent pas, donc c'est dj pas mal.


Ouai totalement d'accord avec toi sauf que pour l'instant, les rseaux-sociaux te font pas installer des programmes tiers espions




> et pour dire que ce n'est pas important, c'est qu'au final, tu ne joues pas beaucoup en ligne.


Nan je me suis mal exprim, je prenais la voix des diteurs douteux l.
Je trouve a important. Les systmes anti-triches font dj beaucoup et je pense qu'il n'est pas ncessaire de pousser l'exprience plus loin sur la prise de contrle du PC par ces logiciels.




> tu parles d'tre srieux il y a quelques messages et tu parles maintenant d'accusation  tort? bref.


Oui. Tu peux pas savoir  le nombre de personnes avec qui j'ai jou qui rageait en disant qu'en face a trichait alors que pas du tout. L mme pour moi, j'en ai reu pas mal.




> et pire, maintenant c'est aux joueurs pas content de devoir subir des tricheurs de se barrer? est ce que ce ne serait pas une forme de blme envers les victimes?


C'est pas la faute des "victimes" (ce mot  trop de puissances par rapport  la situation mdr) En soit si tes pas content d'un service tu peux aller voir la concurrence.




> quant  la faute des diteurs, non, ce n'est effectivement pas leur faute. mais comme j'ai dit plus tt, si le jeu est boud et devient fuit  cause de la prsence de tricheurs, a devient leur problme, donc ils tentent d'enrailler a.


Effectivement, a devient leur problme et c'est  eux de le grer, viens le choix de l'thique. 




> bref, comme d'habitude, on a des rgles et des restrictions  la con que parce qu'on a des dbiles qui viennent faire chier les autres et certainement pas le contraire.
> en tout cas, j'aime beaucoup l'esquisse de "on a des tricheurs sur notre jeu, ne l'achetez pas et/ou ne venez pas, sinon vous ne vous pourrez que vous en prendre  vous mmes" ...


Oui c'est vrai c'est rarement a qui est mis en avant lors de la vente d'un jeu, mais  ce jour c'est plutt facile de savoir comment se porte un jeu, et que le modle conomique d'un jeu multijoueur se base sur la dure, donc si tout le monde le dlaisse  cause de la triche, alors ce n'est que le ressort de l'diteur de faire quelque chose.

----------


## air-dex

Est-ce que j'irai contraindre la configuration de mon systme juste pour les beaux yeux d'un jeu ? Non. Dj que Valorant ne m'intressait pas du tout, l il m'intresse encore moins si en plus il m'oblige  mettre mon second cran en vrac.

----------


## calvaire

> aprs pour le pilotage parfait, il y a dj des techniques d'analyse (et dj utilises dans l'analyse des speedruns) qui permettent justement de "djouer" les comportements parfaits et/ou mcaniques.


ces techniques sont je pense ce qu'il y'a de mieux. On empchera pas la triche occasionnel mais au moins on empchera ceux qui triche tout le temps, car faire un score parfait ca peut arriver 1-2 fois mais pas dans 100% des cas...
cette technique repose juste de l'analyse de stat et du mouvement du joueur, c'est pas invasif pour la machine. Et en faite ce traitement c'est mme du post traitement raliser sur les serveurs de l'diteur.




> Parce que perso, les tricheurs et le support qui ne fera jamais rien de peur d'tre poursuivi en justice, a fait aussi parti des raison pour laquelle je ne joue plus vraiment en ligne, surtout les F2P.


Mais vous devez comprendre qu'en jouant en ligne vous subirez la triche, rien ne pourra lempcher. Un diteur qui vous promet cela est un menteur autant qu'un diteur d'anti virus vous vendant une scurit contre toute les menace possible.
Peu importe le drm employer, je parie que de nouveaux outils de triche arriverons assez vite si ce n'est pas encore dj fait.
Seul l'analyse post partie des stats et du mouvement des joueurs peut lempcher  dans une certaine mesure.

----------


## fmartini

> ces techniques sont je pense ce qu'il y'a de mieux.


a me fait d'ailleurs penser  une ingnieuse technique utilis par Ankama dans leur jeu Wakfu --> Le Cap'Chat, qui est ni plus moins qu'un capcha camoufl derrire un petit gameplay sympathique qui se dclenche alatoirement afin dviter les bots de farmer toute l'conomie du jeu.

----------


## Exagone313

> C'est quoi la prochaine tpae ? l'analyse des drivers de la machine ?


L'actuel, c'est de lire et crire directement dans la RAM avec un autre priphrique, avec un driver sign qui se fait passer pour un autre priphrique lgitime.

Pour ce qui est du clavier et souris, l'autre ordinateur peut aussi se faire passer pour des souris et claviers avec des drivers signs.

Les anti-cheats font dj une analyse des drivers et aussi des priphriques suspects (mme avec un driver sign), par exemple pour une carte graphique inutilise.

----------

